# For Fans of Leontyne Price



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am going to do a Toastmaster speech on Price. If you are a fan, I would like to read your take on her. Thanks. She was born an hour and a half from my hometown. I saw her in recital several times, most notably when she was 70. She had lost some of the bloom of youth of course BUT she still sounded magnificent!!! She was as grand as ever and I think she became more attractive with age.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Leontyne Price did so many wonderful roles so magnificently that it is hard to single out only one, but I would be remiss not to mention her unbeatable "O patria mia" from _Aida_.
Thanks to Rudolf Bing, she broke the forbidden black line and entered the halls of the Metropolitan Opera.
Her face is one of pure classic beauty.
How lucky we were to have her in our lifetime.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...e-at-90-the-voice-we-still-love-to-talk-about
I just found this. NPR tribute to Price. Jessye Norman's impression of Price was wonderful and a real tribute. Milnes was uplifting and heartbreaking.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan, beside the most _fantastic Tosca _with Karajan don't forget a moment or two remembering this Christmas album, recorded the same time. ( mid summer)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In my search this is Price at her most spectacular... Strauss's Zweite Brautnacht. This is from 68 and I don't think anyone else can touch this performance of this aria. She did a wonderful rendition of the aria again at age 64 at Carnegie Hall still complete with a thrilling Db at that age: 



. Few sopranos have sounded that good for so long. Yes, she was better in 68, but at 64 she sounded better than most other sopranos singing her repertoire.


----------

